# Abo www.mega-downloads



## Stoecky (29 Dezember 2007)

Hallo alle zusammmen, 
Ich brauchte mal euren Rat.
Ich habe mich im September bei [noparse]www.mega-downloads.de[/noparse] angemeldet, weil ich mir emule runterladen wollte. 
vor ca. zwei wochen erhielt ich eine letzte Mahnung, in der stand ich möge doch bitte 96Euro+ Mahnspesen überweisen.Man habe mir dies in einer e-mail zuvor mitgeteilt.Ich wusste anfangs nichts damit anzufangen, da ich nur emule, dass ja kostenlos ist auf dieser seite runtergeladen habe, und wendete mich per e.mail an den Anbieter. Es hieß, ich habe ja meinen Account nicht innerhalb von 14 Tagen gelöscht und müsse für das Abo 96 Euro bezahlen. Da fiel es mir wie Schuppen von den Augen!!:wall:
Jetzt ist meine Frage, ob ihr mir sagen könnt, ob und wie ich aus der NUmmer irgendwie wieder rauskomme...:roll:

MFG und danke im Vorraus


----------



## webwatcher (29 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Abo www.mega-downloads*

mega-downloads.de ist ein anderer Betreiber als der von mega-downloads.net

Ich sehe  aber dort keine Abofallen. Meinst du mega-downloads.net ?
In dem Fall lies dir das hier durch:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## Stoecky (30 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Abo www.mega-downloads*

ja ich meine [noparse]www.mega-downloads.net[/noparse] ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Abo www.mega-downloads*



Stoecky schrieb:


> ja ich meine [noparse]www.mega-downloads.net[/noparse] ...


Da gibts hier ja bereits umfangreiche Informationen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=216836#post216836


----------



## ratzemona (9 März 2008)

*AW: Abo www.mega-downloads*

hey, hast du nochmal was von der dubiosen Internetfirma mega-downloads.net was gehört?


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2008)

*AW: Abo www.mega-downloads*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=47602


----------

